# [SOLVED] Radeon is a jerk! genkernel ati and xorg

## Pindrop

Hello all! I have a new (to me) laptop and I'm trying to get X working on a fresh install of Gentoo without any luck. I used genkernel because compiling by hand is a huge waste of my time trying to figure out which drivers to select when it could be automatic, but I'm left without working video drivers for X (or WIFI since the ath9k module is nowhere to be found). I'm attempting to use the radeon driver, not the proprietary one, and have installed xorg-server & radeon-ucode as per the X org config doc. startx outputs: 

```
Loading extension GLX

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported
```

 fatal no screens found etc.

Is there a way for me to select just a few options in the kernel to fix this and let the rest be automatic or am I stuck for several hours staring at dmesg and picking drivers in menuconfig? What am I doing wrong?

Using ATI RS780M (Mobility Radeon HD 3200) & Athlon X2 QL-65 dual core

SOLVED BY RECOMPILING CORRECT OPTS IN KERNEL (same with Wifi!) I forgot KMS DRM for the r600 and wasn't using wpa_supplicant properlyLast edited by Pindrop on Tue May 14, 2013 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Pindrop,

genkernel with the menuconfig option will do what you want.

The kernel options for radeon and the binary blob driver are mutually exclusive, so genkernel sets neither.

You will find some posts about ath9k here in the last few days.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *Pindrop wrote:*   

> Is there a way for me to select just a few options in the kernel to fix this and let the rest be automatic or am I stuck for several hours staring at dmesg and picking drivers in menuconfig?

 Yes there is. Edit the /etc/genkernel.conf and set

```
CLEAN="no"

OLDCONFIG="yes"
```

Now, when you want to make changes to the kernel configuration, just add the --menuconfig option to the genkernel command line.

- John

----------

